# Kernel panic!!!!

## styrix

Salve!

Oggi ho fatto:

# uname -r 

2.6.0-gentoo

# emerge sync

# emerge -s gentoo-dev-sources

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : gentoo-dev-sources ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources

      Latest version available: 2.6.3-r1

      Latest version installed: 2.6.3-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 33,863 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kernel.org/ http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description: Full sources including the gentoo patchset for the 2.6 kernel tree

      License:     GPL-2

# emerge -u gentoo-dev-sources

.....

# rm /usr/src/linux

# ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.3-gentoo-r1 /usr/src/linux

# cp /usr/src/linux-2.6.0-gentoo/.config /usr/src/linux

# mount /dev/hda1 /boot

# mv /boot/vmlinuz /boot/vmlinuz-old

# vim /etc/lilo.conf

    /*********************************************** lilo.conf *********************************************/

boot=/dev/hda

vga=795

prompt

timeout=1500

default=Gentoo-2.6.0

image=/boot/vmlinuz-old

        label=Gentoo-2.6.0

        read-only

        root=/dev/hda3

image=/boot/vmlinuz

        label=Gentoo-2.6.3-a

        read-only

        root=/dev/hda3

image=/boot/vmlinuz

        label=Gentoo-2.6.3-b

        append="root=/dev/hda3 ro"

    /*******************************************************************************************************/

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make oldconfig

.....

# make

.....

# make modules_install

.....

# make install

.....

Added Gentoo-2.6.0 *

Added Gentoo-2.6.3-a

Added Gentoo-2.6.3-b

# shutdown -r +0

Il tutto riesce perfettamente e quando riavvio mi da questo segnale di panic sia con Gentoo-2.6.3-a e sia con Gentoo-2.6.3-b:

VFS: cannot open root device "303" or hda3

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic: VFS: unable to mount root fs on hda3

Io ho configurato benissimo il FS della root che e' hda3.

Adesso, secondo voi, cosa puo' essere ?

styrixLast edited by styrix on Thu Mar 18, 2004 8:37 pm; edited 8 times in total

----------

## codadilupo

1) controlla di aver montato /boot prima di averci copiato il kernel

2) controlla di aver dato il comando 

```
# lilo -v
```

 dopo aver modificato lilo.conf

3) controlla che il kernel che hai creato non sia corrotto. Magari prova a ricompilarlo.

4)... alla fine hai tenuto il nick, eh  :Wink:  ?

Hai fatto bene  :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## Sasdo

domanda scema... hai dato

```

# lilo

```

dopo aver configurato lilo.conf ?

----------

## styrix

 *styrix wrote:*   

> Salve!
> 
> Oggi ho fatto:
> 
> # uname -r 
> ...

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Come ti hanno detto gli altri non hai lanciato il comando

```
# lilo -v
```

----------

## styrix

1) Io ho configurato il config del lilo (/etc/lilo.conf) prima di compilare il nuovo kernel e poi il make install mi ha chiesto di aggiornare lilo ed e' tutto riuscito come doveva riuscire.

2) La /boot l'avevo montata molto prima per via del lilo richiamato nel make install.

3) Il kernel non penso che sia corrotto perche' l'ho ricompilato 4 volte.

Help me!!!!Last edited by styrix on Thu Mar 18, 2004 8:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## codadilupo

 *styrix wrote:*   

> # mv /boot/vmlinuz /boot/vmlinuz.old
> 
> # vim /etc/lilo.conf
> 
> image=/boot/vmlinuz-old
> ...

 

intanto o e' vmlinuz.old, oppure é vmlinuz-old. Secondo: devi dare lilo -v per "accettare" le modifiche a lilo.conf

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a lanciare ugualmente lilo -v per vedere se ti da qualche errore.

----------

## styrix

1) scusate ma ho fatto un errore. Ecco il comando che ho dato:

# mv /boot/vmlinuz /boot/vmlinuz-old

2) Il lilo non l'ho dato perche' alla fine di tutto ho devo fare il make install che me lo aggiorna.

styrix

----------

